
Google's new cloud-based Android Music app leaks out - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/05/googles-new-cloud-based-android-music-app-leaks-out/
======
w1ntermute
Anyone else not using the default Android player because it sucks? I've found
Winamp to be much better. If this is almost identical to the stock Android
music player (like the article suggests), that'd be quite a letdown. I was
hoping Google would make some improvements soon.

~~~
ericmoritz
I use a mix of Rdio and Pandora for my music enjoyment. I have about 100 gigs
of local music on my Drobo that I never listen to.

~~~
w1ntermute
SomaFM is also very nice.

------
alongfortheride
It's gonna have to play catchup to the Amazon Could player. I think Amazon has
first mover advantage here.

------
tybris
Tech journalism 101: "leaks" are not leaks, just limited announcements.

~~~
benologist
AOL Way 101: "link bait".

